# Wrecked thumb joint: Honey bottling suspected.



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

My doctor has informed me that my "Sprained" thumb is actually OsteoArthritis, 
caused by the destruction of the cartlidge at the base of my thumb.

It's quite a surprise as I've taken many other injuries, and have always healed well... but this one doesn't get better.

I've since discovered that tightening/opening honey-jar lids REALLY aggravates this, suggesting this is the cause.

The condition is manageable, but my honey-bottling days are over.

Are there any tools/devices that can help with this?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Both of my thumb joints are wrecked and finger joints, the slight wrong movement can bring me to my knees when flared up. One my hubbies docs said to try 


https://smile.amazon.com/Voltaren-Topical-Arthritis-Relief-Ounce/dp/B084ZMMVQS/ref=sr_1_2?crid=E4V9HMB5XPH1&dchild=1&keywords=voltaren+gel+extra+strength+arthritis+cream&qid=1609244246&sprefix=vol%2Caps%2C362&sr=8-2



Costco , here, sells it a bit cheaper. I use at night lets me sleep ow hand pain keeps me awake. 

I keep a small channel lock around to open and shut items. I can not even open bottles of water etc.


https://smile.amazon.com/Channellock-2-Inch-12-Inch-Tongue-Groove/dp/B000189GSI/ref=sr_1_1?crid=24YZV5CDGLJF&dchild=1&keywords=channel+locks+plier+set&qid=1609244478&sprefix=channel+%2Caps%2C167&sr=8-1



Darn osteo only gets worse, had to have my wedding ring cut off due to swollen joints.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

missybee said:


> Both of my thumb joints are wrecked and finger joints, the slight wrong movement can bring me to my knees when flared up. One my hubbies docs said to try
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Voltaren-Topical-Arthritis-Relief-Ounce/dp/B084ZMMVQS/ref=sr_1_2?crid=E4V9HMB5XPH1&dchild=1&keywords=voltaren+gel+extra+strength+arthritis+cream&qid=1609244246&sprefix=vol%2Caps%2C362&sr=8-2
> ...





Metropropolis said:


> My doctor has informed me that my "Sprained" thumb is actually OsteoArthritis,
> caused by the destruction of the cartlidge at the base of my thumb.
> 
> It's quite a surprise as I've taken many other injuries, and have always healed well... but this one doesn't get better.
> ...


Your doctor is most likely entirely correct but another situation could be responsible that has treatment and usually good results. Commonly called "trigger finger", technically "_ stenosing tenosynovitis (stuh-NO-sing ten-o-sin-o-VIE-tis)", _which is swelling of the closing tendon and pulley surfaces. I have had surgery with good results on both thumbs and 3 fingers. Presently rather crippled by it in right index finger. Covid restrictions is putting off surgery. Cortisone shots into the inflamed tissues gives relief for a couple of months but not recommended beyond the second time.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like Ben Gay for at night, yes I actually LOVE the smell (I'm warped). Works very well on my thumbs that had one surgery for Trigger thumb, other has not had surgery yet as it's not as bad but Ben Gay works for me.
Also know that mind over matter IS a thing, no matter what you are taking if you think it will/won't work, that is what happens.
Bengay: Original contains 18.3% *methyl salicylate* and 16% *menthol*. Bengay: Muscle Pain/Ultra Strength contains 30% *methyl salicylate*, 10% *menthol*, and 4% *camphor*. Bengay: Ice Extra Strength contains 10% *menthol*. Bengay: Muscle Pain/No Odor contains 15% triethanolamine salicylate.
Voltaren is an NSAID and there is a warning label for that.

Good reading on Pain relief creams and ointments from Harvard.





Rubbing it in - Harvard Health


Topical pain-relief products provide quick relief for sore muscles and joints, but they vary in effectiveness. People whose stomachs are sensitive to oral pain relief medications may prefer to use ...




www.health.harvard.edu





Forgot to add, try a jar opener like this one https://www.amazon.com/MEYUEWAL-Chi...8&sr=1-1-22d05c05-1231-4126-b7c4-3e7a9c0027d0


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Crofter, I had the shot in both thumbs first, just to get me by but all it really did was engorge my tendon sheath and made one (the surgery one) more painful. I am in the medical field so was really hoping this would help as it had helped so many of the Orthopedic patients I had come through our office.
Trigger finger sucks


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

OH forgot, they have little electric jar openers too. Wonder if they close them as well.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Tigger19687 said:


> Voltaren is an NSAID and there is a warning label for that.


I have tried a whole bunch of pain creams, including ones with CBD, Voltaren is the first to work for me. I only use it once a day, at night, and only use about 1/2 the one dose. They say you can use it four times a day, in larger amounts. 

So pretty safe for me and I don't take any NSAID.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a very similar thumb pain. It doesn’t take much for it to flare up.
I’m pretty sure mine has been injured when I was separating supers from hives with a hive tool. I push the hive tool into the crevice between boxes and on occasion it resists and I push harder and wham!!!
Nowadays it only take a slight bump to set it off.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

beemandan said:


> I have a very similar thumb pain. It doesn’t take much for it to flare up.
> I’m pretty sure mine has been injured when I was separating supers from hives with a hive tool. I push the hive tool into the crevice between boxes and on occasion it resists and I push harder and wham!!!
> Nowadays it only take a slight bump to set it off.


 We are paying today for some of the chest thumping things we did back in the day. Thought I was tough, but now I am tough like old chicken is tough!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*We are paying today for some of the chest thumping things we did back in the day.*
As the old Chinese proverb goes…..’too soon old….too late smart’


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Have you considered seeing a hand therapist? An OT with a hand therapy certification might be able to help you with this.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Alveve and ethanol = a good night's sleep. Sucks getting old.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

JWPalmer said:


> Alveve and ethanol = a good night's sleep. Sucks getting old.


But you know it is better than pushing up daisies! Getting old is a privilege, luckily so far I have decent health!

The Voltraen allows me to sleep for the first time in years. .The doc I spoke to told me not to go searching for a cure, but to take anti inflammatory and try the Voltaren. I live on tumeric, the liquid tumeric they sale helps me a lot. Been using for years now.
I buy at costco when they have their sales on it. 



https://smile.amazon.com/Turmeric-Curcumin-Qunol-Bioperine-Supplement/dp/B079T64N8K/ref=sr_1_26?crid=2SH349P6YYS8X&dchild=1&keywords=tumeric+curcumin+supplement&qid=1609330874&sprefix=tumeric%2Caps%2C166&sr=8-26



The Voltaren is the first one that has actually given me relief at night. I usually stayed up rubbing my hands they ached constantly, until to tired to keep eyes open. 
During the day I ignore the issues, mind over pain. If flamed up I can't even type on the lappy, so I don't lol


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just think what all these Cell Jockeys will be dealing with when they get old.
hahahahhaha and they think they have the world by the ....


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I can picture a jig with a"V" or a "U" ,made from wood or metal, lined with a "grippy" material that would grip the cap and hold it while you turn the jar.
The problem with a cap is gripping it,not the actual turning.

I have arthritis in my thumbs from years of chainsaw use.I solved my bottling issues by talking my wife into doing it.Of course she gets to keep all the cash from sales!


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your medical and pain management tips. 

I'm well taken care of in this regard, and my pain is tolerable.

More significant is that I've lost function, and will require a device/tool to screw lids on for me.

Using channel locks would certainly help for a few jars, but may not work at a larger scale due to increased time/effort.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Metropropolis said:


> Thank you everyone for your medical and pain management tips.
> 
> I'm well taken care of in this regard, and my pain is tolerable.
> 
> ...


Might be time to hire a helper


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

massbee said:


> Might be time to hire a helper


My hubby has to open anything with a lid now for me. With osteo you also lose grip strength. I do keep pliers etc in the kitchen in case he is not around. It sucks, but is all that wrong with me at this time so tolerable.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

missybee said:


> My hubby has to open anything with a lid now for me. With osteo you also lose grip strength. I do keep pliers etc in the kitchen in case he is not around. It sucks, but is all that wrong with me at this time so tolerable.


Did you know that most Kitchen scissors can open a soda bottle size cap? There is usually a space between the grips.
I never knew this until someone did it a couple years ago.  And I am NO spring chicken ! lol


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Tigger19687 said:


> And I am NO spring chicken! lol


If the numbers in your screen name are year and month of birth, ya ain't no old hen either!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

JWPalmer said:


> If the numbers in your screen name are year and month of birth, ya ain't no old hen either!


 Yeah that is true, but my thumbs feel like they are 90
It just goes to show you that you Can still learn new things.
BTW those videos on Hacks or 'Bet you didn't know you could do this with' are funny and make me feel pretty stupid at times


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Metropropolis said:


> Are there any tools/devices that can help with this?


Getting back to the original question, if you are still able to start the lids on the jar, then a piece of rubber with an inverted cone cut into it and mounted at a convenient height might work. You would push the lidded jar up into the cone and the rubber will hold the lid while you twist the jar with both hands to tighten. The cone allows you to tighten different diameter lids and will compensate for wear.


----------



## Meghues (Jan 5, 2016)

Google “adaptive devices for osteo arthritis of thumb”. Also, if your other hand is functional, it’s not hard to learn to use it.

I suspect that in the matter of jars and lids, you would be best to create a jig to hold the jar steady. You shouldn’t need to hold the jar with one hand and put the lid on with the other. The lid itself can be manipulated without the thumb, even in the crook of the elbow. Or knee. Or with a device that grasps it and gives you a lever to tighten, that kind of thing could be done with your palm, elbow, chin, foot, etc. Regardless of injury, such a jig would be a good idea to reduce the work to begin with. 

There’s no reason to wear your thumbs out doing a repetitive mechanical job. Proactively, ALWAYS switch hands on this kind of job, at the very least, and check your shoulder, rib cage and neck alignment, which impacts joints downstream. Katy Bowman at Nutritious Movement has nice videos on assessing and maintaining range of motion in the hands and shoulders. Highly educational.

My day job is playing the piano, and teaching others, especially adults. I take hand health very seriously. The biomechanics of the hand are a continual issue with adults in our sedentary society, due usually to issues of alignment and usage in the shoulder girdle. We over-use some of the small muscles of the hand instead of distributing the work throughout the larger muscles of the arms and back. We are very peripheral movers. It doesn’t pay. 

yours, Megan Hughes


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Meghues said:


> Google “adaptive devices for osteo arthritis of thumb”. Also, if your other hand is functional, it’s not hard to learn to use it.
> 
> I suspect that in the matter of jars and lids, you would be best to create a jig to hold the jar steady. You shouldn’t need to hold the jar with one hand and put the lid on with the other. The lid itself can be manipulated without the thumb, even in the crook of the elbow. Or knee. Or with a device that grasps it and gives you a lever to tighten, that kind of thing could be done with your palm, elbow, chin, foot, etc. Regardless of injury, such a jig would be a good idea to reduce the work to begin with.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of factual information here on this thread but I am getting tired of sucking my sore finger and putting Voltaren on it. Maybe it is time to try the copper rings and bee stings!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone try Acupuncture ?
I don't take script pain meds, just hate the way they make me feel and I am a light weight when it comes to things like that (yes beer too). I have Sciatica and about once every 3-5 years I have to go in to be 'pinned' Love it, works perfectly !


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

crofter said:


> There is a lot of factual information here on this thread but I am getting tired of sucking my sore finger and putting Voltaren on it. Maybe it is time to try the copper rings and bee stings!


Voltaren is a topical anti-inflammatory, and may not get deep enough to the source of the pain: The basal joint of the thumb.

Standard anti-inflammatory treatment for this injury is injection of a corticosteroid directly into the joint. It reduces pain, but does not restore function.

Bee stings will mitigate pain, and are free, but won't have as significant an effect.


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

Meghues said:


> Google “adaptive devices for osteo arthritis of thumb”. Also, if your other hand is functional, it’s not hard to learn to use it.
> 
> I take hand health very seriously. .
> 
> yours, Megan Hughes


Great post, thank you. And you are correct about hand health. I've sustained various hand injuries over the years, including a crushing one earlier this year. Have healed well from all. This one is a bit of a pisser as I didn't know I had it, and it can't heal.

A jig to reduce wear and tear is certainly an option, but given that the injury doesn't heal, I don't know if any wear-and tear at all is tolerable.

Using other hand is certainly an option, but risks causing the same wear and tear on my other hand.

I'm leaning towards suggestions to get someone else to do my bottling.


----------



## Akovia (Aug 3, 2020)

Metropropolis said:


> Are there any tools/devices that can help with this?


I have had one of these in my kitchen for 20 years. It works!



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DWA6KM/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_Ed87FbYYRVTFH


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Metropropolis said:


> Thank you everyone for your medical and pain management tips.
> 
> I'm well taken care of in this regard, and my pain is tolerable.
> 
> ...


Hi, Metropropolis, If you have lost function, you probably have severe MCP (metacarpophalangeal joint disease - basically, severe early onset of osteoarthritis in the base of your thumbs). Mine is heredity seriously exacerbated by Extreme and Satisfying DIYing.  You might also have degenerative joint disease, and there is no cure for that. You need to see an arthritis specialist. Over the 10 years before I turned 60, I had operations on both thumb joints, after having spent previous 20 years with injections, pain pills and the Voltaren type prescription gel. Injections can cause harm if a doctor continues to give them. The increasing loss of function and increasing pain left me without a choice except surgery; I have never regretted the decision! After the surgery, you MUST go to a HAND physical therapist for a couple months. I live with a lot less pain and have enough function restored that I can open jars with a "knife burp" and one of those little rubber circles OR on bad days, with an old-fashioned jar opener that clamps onto lids and adjusts to most jar sizes when you turn the handle. 

As "massbee" said, it may be time for a helper with the large stuff. I know that's a lot easier said than done on many levels. Listen to the specialists - all of mine instructed to me IGNORE people who say 'no pain no gain.' With osteoarthritis, pain means you are causing further damage. Osteo is very different than rheumatoid, and to be happy living with the limitations, it is very important to learn to manage it and keep moving without over-using your joints! Maybe one of us should start a message board sharing "osteoarthritis daily management tips." I learned a lot listening to others in physical therapy and every year pick up tricks.  

Best Wishes,
Michele


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> Getting back to the original question, if you are still able to start the lids on the jar, then a piece of rubber with an inverted cone cut into it and mounted at a convenient height might work. You would push the lidded jar up into the cone and the rubber will hold the lid while you twist the jar with both hands to tighten. The cone allows you to tighten different diameter lids and will compensate for wear.


Related TIP: wear rubber kitchen gloves! They help give a grip on each hand to stabilize whatever you are holding. I use them all them time for home preservation canning.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

This is very similar to the device I have been using for decades to torque all my honey jar lids, ever since I sold the bottling line in the honey house on the farm where I ran my VA operation. https://www.inspireuplift.com/Easy-Grip-Jar-Opener/iu/773 

For a small scale (less than 500 hives) operation, this should do the trick, but there are motorized jar openers out there, like this one Robo Twist Hands Free Jar Opener | Bed Bath & Beyond
...and any DC motor can be reversed in direction by a simple reversal of the polarity of the wires (you swap the red (+DC) with the black (ground) wire on the motor, and the motor now turns in the opposite direction.

As far as the injury, get the doctor to write you some "occupational therapy" sessions, and do what they tell you to do. It will likely hurt to do the exercises they assign, but you will recover far better under the care of a physical therapist. I also like "BioFreeze" for aches and pains, I'll keep using it until the last of the shrapnel works its way out of various nooks and crannies in my carcass.


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Jim Fischer said:


> This is very similar to the device I have been using for decades to torque all my honey jar lids, ever since I sold the bottling line in the honey house on the farm where I ran my VA operation. https://www.inspireuplift.com/Easy-Grip-Jar-Opener/iu/773
> 
> For a small scale (less than 500 hives) operation, this should do the trick, but there are motorized jar openers out there, like this one Robo Twist Hands Free Jar Opener | Bed Bath & Beyond
> ...and any DC motor can be reversed in direction by a simple reversal of the polarity of the wires (you swap the red (+DC) with the black (ground) wire on the motor, and the motor now turns in the opposite direction.
> ...


Not sure why top link opens to the lower link, but here is the 1st link. Easy Grip Jar Opener - This is updated version of the "old-fashioned" bottle opener that I mentioned in a previous post here.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

beesRus said:


> Not sure why top link opens to the lower link, but here is the 1st link. Easy Grip Jar Opener - This is updated version of the "old-fashioned" bottle opener that I mentioned in a previous post here.


Wow, pricey and looks identical to the one we purchased just a few months ago on Amazon for much less. The OP wanted something that would both loosen and _tighten_ lids. So do not think it would suit his needs at any price.

And yes at the age that years of teasing the wife to bring me a hard to open jar has come back to bite me Also bought an under cabinet style opener the same day. Still need to get it installed...


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

William Bagwell said:


> The OP wanted something that would both loosen and _tighten_ lids.


Yeah, the manual one would be twisted in the clockwise direction to tighten, counter-clockwise to loosen.

The motorized one would need to be cross-wired to reverse polarity to the motor to make it a jar closer rather than an opener, but Metropropolis is a bright fellow - we've emailed a bit.


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

Jim Fischer said:


> For a small scale (less than 500 hives) operation, this should do the trick, but there are motorized jar openers out there, like this one Robo Twist Hands Free Jar Opener | Bed Bath & Beyond


This is a great suggestion. Ideally I'd like something a little more industrial-strength, but this will certainly work.

Thanks for the pointer Jim.

(And nice to see you!)


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I saw one someone made. Was V shaped, screwed into the underside of a cabinet. Had a rubber part to one side that you could flip to the other side (inner part of the V) so you could use it to open OR close a jar.
Should be easy to make for a Beek 😉


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

Tigger19687 said:


> I saw one someone made. Was V shaped, screwed into the underside of a cabinet. Had a rubber part to one side that you could flip to the other side (inner part of the V) so you could use it to open OR close a jar.
> Should be easy to make for a Beek 😉


I've already purchased one for the kitchen. It's kind of useful, but doesn't grip really-stuck jars well.

Unfortunately, not that useful for mass honey-bottling.

The powered handheld model Jim recommended looks promising - Hopefully it's up to the repetition.


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

I just want to leave an update for this old thread:

I ordered several "Jar Openers" on Amazon, including the battery-operated model.

All worked as advertised, but did not operate as _jar closers_

🤣🤣🤣🤣

Life's too short to spent beautiful fall days bottling. Time to look at a packer!

@Jim Fischer


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Metropropolis said:


> All worked as advertised, but did not operate as _jar closers_


Well, ya hafta swap the Red and Black wires to the motor to make the sucker turn righty-tighty, rather than lefty-loosey. @Metropropolis !!! How's life in your new metro area?


----------

